# FREE Fine good quality Sharpening Stones.



## amateur77 (Jul 28, 2017)

I was looking for a way to get the ultimate edge, still working towards it..however.. I wanted to buy some Fine 6k grit stones,until I saw someone selling SLATE sharpening stones in various Fancy Names & various fancy prices,reviews seemed good as well! Right there and than I knew where I can get them myself without paying crazy prices (Or in fact nothing at all) - Tile shops! If you are feeling generous,purchase large single tiles,or just get the free samples..

This is my current stash, get some that are Honed and you won't need to do it yourself, However you still need a way to Lap them to get the most out of them , some turned out excellent, some not so much,some I haven't got around to honing so haven't tested yet- So just get various samples. 
3 of them turned out to be excellent and compared to my sandpapers came around 4000/5000 and one around 10k grit! The purple one was specially really nice one.
A great way to get some fine stones for someone who has 0 budget, they are a bit slow cutting , but being free can't really complain.
With the money saved, I will now purchase an Usb Microscope to see the actual edge I'm getting from these.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Huh. Interesting. Never thought of that.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

> ...,or just get the free samples..
> - amateur77


Free samples are for customers who need to see how the tiles look in their homes. What you are suggesting is not very ethical.


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

Neat idea. I remember sharpening my pocket knife on a rock with spit when I was a kid. This seems a little more elegant.


----------



## thinbluebbq (Dec 1, 2015)

> Free samples are for customers who need to see how the tiles look in their homes. What you are suggesting is not very ethical.
> 
> - Carloz


Nor necessarily true, Carloz. I was looking just yesterday for something nice and flat to work with when flattening the backside of my planer blades and chisels. I didn't want to put the sandpaper on glass because I really didn't want to risk having breakable glass around. So I thought about granite or quartz from countertops. I called a place down the street from my office and they said come on down. He gave me three different cutoff pieces and when I asked what I owed he said no charge because they just throw them away. So it isn't necessarily unethical. You never know if you don't ask.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

I also got a big granite cutout for free from a counter company. Used it to lap hand planes.

Some (not all) places are more than happy for you to take away "samples", which are nothing but cutoffs from previous jobs that pile up and cost them money to haul away.


----------

